# where to buy Pin / King Rig



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

can anyone point me to a website to purchase some pin rigs?
I just need the clip part (where it can clip on the anchor line, and release the "fighting" line) like in this pic









I tried to to search terms like "pin rig", "king rig", "pig rig clips", "release clips" on EBAY but with no luck.

I got the RIG figured out, how to make it and all... but I don't know how the "release part" as in the release mechanism is made of. (I actually thought about using those oldschool clothes pins  - hmmm maybe it might just work lol)









I'm sure local NC tackle shops sell them, but I'm from D.C. area. Don't know when I'm able to make it down that way.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I made mine out of Malin wire. Made the whole rigs myself with all parts being bought at Walmart


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

It's just heavy solid leader wire, some egg weights, some beads, some crimps sleeves, and a snap swivel. That's it! Really really easy to make.

Something like this. Can do it a couple different ways. Maybe add a twist in the wire for the eye up at the top. Different weight egg weights for different things. Use heavier or lighter wire so it will release differently. etc. etc.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I actually added a float on mine so it would be more visible out in the water.

Float like this.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_7978_151005006_151000000_151005000_151-5-6


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

thr3e, you need to make them. Really easy. Follow this link to NTKG's "king rig 101" thread in the P&S Fishing Bible. Sorry, just realized he deleted the pictures from his photobucket account. You should still be able to dig some useful info. out of that thread. When the pictures were up, it was one of the most thorough descriptions of a pin rig I've seen. If you can't figure it out with the info. in that thread, post up, and myself or one of these other fine folks will try to help you out.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

have you ever seen the utility marking flags? im not saying to go out and steal some, but a few for fishing season will not hurt, just make sure there is painted lines under the flags so they dont have to come out and remark it:fishing:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

This is how I put mine together. Can post a pic tonight if needed.

Depending on what all you want on the rig (a float like mine or not) will depend on how long the wire will need to be but take a section about 16" long and fold it in half.

This will give you a V shaped piece of wire. In the bottom of that V put a snap swivel. This will be the part that attaches to the anchor line. 

Next I added a bead then the float. Then one more bead and then the weight followed by another bead. Then I left about 1/4" of space and bent the remaining wire out to almost a 90 degree angle. 

Now on the main line on the fighting rod, I will have a barrel swivel then the leader line with the bait on the hook. That barrel swivel is what gets put on the pin rig. 

Take the 2 parts of the wire that were bent out on the pin rig and slide them through one of the eyes in that barrel swivel on the fighting rod and send it on down the anchor line.

Now that I think about it I may have the order wrong. I think I put the weight on above the float but like stated above, it can be put together however YOU like.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

kingfisher55 said:


> have you ever seen the utility marking flags? im not saying to go out and steal some, but a few for fishing season will not hurt, just make sure there is painted lines under the flags so they dont have to come out and remark it:fishing:


Thats dumb. Just buy the Malin wire. Its not expensive at all.


Thats a good pic Atblis.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

drawinout said:


> thr3e, you need to make them. Really easy. Follow this link to NTKG's "king rig 101" thread in the P&S Fishing Bible. Sorry, just realized he deleted the pictures from his photobucket account. You should still be able to dig some useful info. out of that thread. When the pictures were up, it was one of the most thorough descriptions of a pin rig I've seen. If you can't figure it out with the info. in that thread, post up, and myself or one of these other fine folks will try to help you out.


Yea I really wish those pics were still there. Thats what I used as a guide when I made mine.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i have used 180lb steel leader from bass pro, i do not know it thats marline leader or not but it was to flexible and pins poped ever time i lowered a blue into the water so a buddy (works for miss utility ) of mine told me about the marker flags works pretty well for me..


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick and detailed response guys 
I think I've got it down, but still a little unsure.

I have to bend the 2 loose end of the wire outwards right? making it < 90 degrees angle so the swivel loop of my fighting line wouldn't be easily shaken free (just incase fish struggle and shake itself free from the pin)

like this:









and what other material can I make the "pin" with other than the Malin Wire?
like in the video (pin rigging 101) he demonstrated, it looks like his rig has some kind of spring release mechanism - it just "pops back"

thanks

I also found this while researching
http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html
good info


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

you want you pin to go through the barrel swivel then cross them so your bait will not pull it out, like in you diagram but put it through both instead on one


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)




----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey, I'll be over in Chantilly on Saturday if you want me to show you some of this stuff. It's been a few years since I've pin rigged, but I've still got all the supplies.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah sure, that would be awsome. but I won't be here this weekend I'm going out of town, how about next week?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Release Mechanism*



atblis said:


>


 Avery excellent drawing with explanation of the release mechanism. I couldn't do it any bettah!

I 'slurf' fish from the surf. I use a 15 foot rod better suited for a tomato stake than a fishing rod as a Anchor rod, with a 7 foot heavy rod with a magged squidder as the fighting rod. With a 5 foot spike, I have 20 feet clearance for the slide.

I like to give a small hardhead catfish swimming lessons just inside the second bar. It's called 'cobia candy' for a reason. 

BTW' this works on the white(for now) white beaches of the Florida Panhandle. C2


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Heres an actual pic of the way I made mine. Im sure its not the best but it works.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Jason


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I like to make mine with 240# wire. You don't have to put a sharp bend in that heavy a wire, just spread the two ends apart from each other. It holds big baits very well and allows a positive release every time.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for all the info, appreciated! going to try to make my own nextweek.

any input on how the clip was made in this video?
pin rigging 101
it looks like his clip has some kind of spring release mechanism - it just "pops back"


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

It's the same basic thing. The vee in the wire is what has the spring action.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

drawinout said:


> thr3e, you need to make them. Really easy. Follow this link to NTKG's "king rig 101" thread in the P&S Fishing Bible. Sorry, just realized he deleted the pictures from his photobucket account. You should still be able to dig some useful info. out of that thread. When the pictures were up, it was one of the most thorough descriptions of a pin rig I've seen. If you can't figure it out with the info. in that thread, post up, and myself or one of these other fine folks will try to help you out.


Hey it looks like all the pictures have been deleted off the post. Is there some typr of remedy to fix this? I am also interested in this info.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i like the idea of the float to show up the only thing i cant seem to make sense to me is when my pin pops say on a blue i want the poped pin to go down my anchor line the float kinda works against that. just doesnt make sense for me to use a float on something that im trying to get to go as far down the line as posible when poped. i use just a peice of grecery bag tied to the top sweivel to make it stand out alittle better. josh


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks good but the float needs to go. You want that release to move down the line when it's popped. If it floats thats a cluster f$#@ waiting to happen. thr3e, I am heading down and can pick you up a few next week if you want.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

jobxe327 said:


> i like the idea of the float to show up the only thing i cant seem to make sense to me is when my pin pops say on a blue i want the poped pin to go down my anchor line the float kinda works against that. just doesnt make sense for me to use a float on something that im trying to get to go as far down the line as posible when poped. i use just a peice of grecery bag tied to the top sweivel to make it stand out alittle better. josh





AbuMike said:


> Looks good but the float needs to go. You want that release to move down the line when it's popped. If it floats thats a cluster f$#@ waiting to happen. thr3e, I am heading down and can pick you up a few next week if you want.


Believe it or not the weight on the pin is heavy enough to pull the float under water. They slide all the way down when its popped


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Believe it or not the weight on the pin is heavy enough to pull the float under water. They slide all the way down when its popped


Yep... I use the floats so I can see the rig better.. Usually cut the float in half. I've had as many as 5 pop on me when I made pins with too light a wire, and I've never had a problem with any tangles. They slide right down. Like Jasonr said, the weight carries them down.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pin Rig*

I don't need a float to see my slide. I just paint the weight with florescent orange paint. One less component. JMHO C2


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah im with ya still dont see putting a float on something you wont to sink. but to each his own. josh


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jobxe327 said:


> yeah im with ya still dont see putting a float on something you wont to sink. but to each his own. josh


Six of one, a half dozen of the other,,,, ya know? Painting the sinker would work just as good.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats good then....


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> I don't need a float to see my slide. I* just paint the weight with florescent orange *paint. One less component. JMHO C2


That has got to be the dumbest idea I have ever heard. 
























Im just mad I didnt think if doing that first :redface:


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Weight*

I doubt that I will even try King fishing but I am going to be prepared if I get the chance and I need some guidance.

How big should the weight be? Where do you find egg sinkers with holes large enough for 2 pieces of wire to slide through? Do you drill them out?

Thanks.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i buy them from the b&t i mean 180# wire is not that big in diameter it should fit a normal egg weight it does for me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jobxe327 said:


> yeah im with ya still dont see putting a float on something you wont to sink. but to each his own. josh


 Have you ever seen a king slash a bluefish in half and come back for what was left on the hook??? Sometimes keeping that bait on a float when pinrigging keeps that bait in the strike zone,jmho......... 

I'm talking on top of the actual fighting rig,not the pin....


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*float*

Drum did you peg the float on the long leader or above it?:fishing:


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

when my rig pops the actual weight and if i use a float is on the fighting rod and not the anchor so the lead puts a drag on the fish while he \is pulling to slow him down, but then at the end of the day only thing at my anchor is a swivel


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ole-crabby said:


> Drum did you peg the float on the long leader or above it?:fishing:


 It's pinned inbetween the two swivels at the top of the rig on the fighting rod.. When it pops out of the pin the float keeps it from sinking down in the water column away from the fish.. Have done it with and without,just feel as though it gives the king a better second chance when he pops it out of the pin,rather than it sinking out of sight when he comes back for the second round,it's close to where it was...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

grab a sick pack of bud light, go to the end of any pier, offer a beer or two, and you will have rigs falling into your hands.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

That's the easiest way for sure!!!:beer:


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Have you ever seen a king slash a bluefish in half and come back for what was left on the hook??? Sometimes keeping that bait on a float when pinrigging keeps that bait in the strike zone,jmho.........
> 
> I'm talking on top of the actual fighting rig,not the pin....


yeah i can see that working never done it. but on my pin itself i dont use a float. i guess it would be kinda like the old rig when they used one rod and slide down the rig with the big float.


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

DO you guys think I could use 108lb wire for making the rig, I have always use oldskool close pins, but have had several macks hit it, just to hook them selves and not even pop the pin. I have some 108lb wire, so thats why I was asking


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

brandonhollaway said:


> DO you guys think I could use 108lb wire for making the rig, I have always use oldskool close pins, but have had several macks hit it, just to hook them selves and not even pop the pin. I have some 108lb wire, so thats why I was asking


 Not sure exactly what you are asking?? But 108 will work fine for a king,long as it is coffee colored wire,jmo...


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

I am asking about using it for the relese not the actual leader lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

brandonhollaway said:


> I am asking about using it for the relese not the actual leader lol


 Ok,went back and read it again...  :redface:

It will work, always used the stiffest wire that would fit on the eggsinker for that,but I'm sure 108 would work..

Used to and sometimes still will use clothspin.. Can't understand why it wouldn't pop?? We used to have to rubberband the tip of the pin to make it tighter so the livebait didn't pop it... Or am I STILL misreading the post?? :redface:


----------



## fishinNuT (Apr 11, 2009)

the old salts i fish with dont use floats on pin rig. they put 4 colored beads on each side of the weight. they say when the fish are spooky its harder for the fish to see the beads than a bright colored float hanging several feet over bait. its actually easy to see over water if u follow your line.

but lik drum said if rig pops then bait is going down line out of kill zone so i guess its up to the individual.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

*float*

Drum do you have a diagram of your rig with the float on the leader. I'm interested in trying that and can't quite wrap my head around it.:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I ain't takin no pics right now.. Will later if necessary.. Make you rig like you normally do with swivel hooks and wire.. To the top of the swivel tie off a piece of 100lb test about 6inches long,slide on float of choice,be it plan cork or brightly colored,then tie off a snapswivel to the top.. Float shouldn't have much riding room up and down from swivel to swivel,maybe couple of inches at most... Did the best I could at explaining it,if'n ya need a pic will do tomorrow..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A little trick I learned here in SC is to clip a cheap shower curtain ring to the snap swivel and use that to slide down your anchor line. Definitely slides a lot better that way.


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

Excellent description in the drawing of the wired king release rig. In addition there are other viable reasons to having the float in addition to that angler alone actually seeing it ..........

1. It eases the process of other anglers that come along and are attempting to throw and set their anchors. They are able to see the positioning of your anchored rig already in the water and may us yours as a guideline or marker.

2. Whenever the suns shinning brightly on the water and its difficult to see because of the suns glare, the brightly neon colors of floats help locate the baited rig. To often the occurrance is, that a rig come unsnapped whenever a large bait is used, or a turn around Bluefish or other fish strikes at it, but fails to hook up. Leaving the bait to freely swim around unbeknown to anyone until it tangles in with other baits. The choppier the water the more likely this example occur. 

3. The floated release may be used with one slight modifcation, using an additional/ second snap swivel. The extra swivel is attached to the anchor line and the floated release rig is used upside down, Attaching the wire from the release into the eyelet of second swivel. The snap swivel from the rig itself is attached to eyelet at the top of main leader swivel itself. When-ever a fish hits and releases the king release itself, it carries the brightly colored floated release with it. Makes for identifying the location of the catch easy while looking into water as the fish is managed/massaged back towards the pier and through ( in and out of ) the other anglers anchored riggings. 

Using a brightly colored floated release goes beyond the semantics of personal preferences or subjective opinions. A brightly colored floated release increases the odds
that your fishing becomes productive catches. 

<*((((()))))>< Tight lines!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> 2. Whenever the suns shinning brightly on the water and its difficult to see because of the suns glare, the brightly neon colors of floats help locate the baited rig. To often the occurrance is, that a rig come unsnapped whenever a large bait is used, or a turn around Bluefish or other fish strikes at it, but fails to hook up. Leaving the bait to freely swim around unbeknown to anyone until it tangles in with other baits. The choppier the water the more likely this example occur.


 When you are on a pier with a lot of other angler's,and you are a *serious fisherman* and watch your gear (glare or no glar) like you are suppose to,this should *never happen*...jmho...

You make some excellent points though..


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*Using brightly colored floats on king release rigs.*

Its possible that even the most skilled and attentive anglers release rig come unsnapped for various reasons while they are away from the direct view of their baited King rigs and attached releases. 

They may be participating in other tasks required of a complete and competent angler. Bait netting and fishing comes to mind. Being a involved angler may require helping another angler with a fish on situation, or setting up or resolving an equipment issue. An angler may be away from his station gaffing or netting a fish for someone else as well, or simply have the need to answer natures call. These task, and there are many other situations and scenarios, may arrise at a moments notice unexpectedly. These occurrances of course would require that even the most asute and serious angler lose eye contact with his release, if only for a minute. 

One could surmise, that using a brightly colored float on their release rigs, make the entire angling experience easier and more productive. Its likely that using one help another angler in the tight confines of the King fishing arena, see and keep an eye on things, while your away being a steward of the community of anglers who may be depending on your angling prowess and talents. 

In summary, king fishing isn't a singular experience ............. being attentive isn't either or at least not on the King Tee of a fishing pier.

A brightly colored float on ones king release, might be better labeled, a tool, good for eyes of the king fishing community.

Tight Lines <*(((())))><


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dkingman said:


> Its possible that even the most skilled and attentive anglers release rig come unsnapped for various reasons while they are away from the direct view of their baited King rigs and attached releases.
> 
> They may be participating in other tasks required of a complete and competent angler. Bait netting and fishing comes to mind. Being a involved angler may require helping another angler with a fish on situation, or setting up or resolving an equipment issue. An angler may be away from his station gaffing or netting a fish for someone else as well, or simply have the need to answer natures call. These task, and there are many other situations and scenarios, may arrise at a moments notice unexpectedly. These occurrances of course would require that even the most asute and serious angler lose eye contact with his release, if only for a minute.
> 
> ...


 Ok,point taken... Yeap,many on Rodanthe lookout for one another,as well as being dedicated and observent fishermen.. Actually have never had the need for them,but like was said,point taken...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Release*



thr3e said:


> thanks for the quick and detailed response guys
> I think I've got it down, but still a little unsure.
> 
> I have to bend the 2 loose end of the wire outwards right? making it < 90 degrees angle so the swivel loop of my fighting line wouldn't be easily shaken free (just incase fish struggle and shake itself free from the pin)
> ...


I make the type of release you are asking about (pop back). Send me a PM with your email and I can send a pic to you. Can't fihure how to post pic on here.


----------

